# Mag-malasakit and Mag-alala



## rockjon

Hey guys,

What's the difference between the usage of mag-malasakit and mag-alala? I know that the malasakit more or less means concern in English while mag-alala means to worry. However, in English, concern and worry can sometimes be used interchangeably. I think that in Tagalog these two words cannot exactly be used interchangeably.  What are situations in which these words can be used? Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## niernier

You might hear this often from a value education teacher, that to impart discipline  in the community, a person must have malasakit to his fellowmen. It means more than concern because it is a feeling of love towards your fellowmen. It's the kind of concern which is put into action. If you are having malasakit to a person, you do something for the betterment of his welfare.

On the other hand, mag-alala merely means to worry. For example...if a person has not shown up for some time, you start to worry, you are now nag-aalala(worrying) about what could have happened.


----------



## rockjon

Thanks niernier. I usually have problems figuring out the proper context in which to use Tagalog words or an finding an accurate translation of the word into English.  For example, my tagalog dictionary lists contribution to be the definition for ambag and abuloy. However, it doesn't mention the context in which the word is used. I used to get weird looks from people here in the Metro Manila when I used abuloy in the wrong context until I figured when out when to use it.


----------

